# Predator calls



## The100road (Feb 15, 2018)

made these last week. I am very happy with how my raspy rabbit calls have been sounding lately. I think I have the tuning thing down.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road (Feb 15, 2018)

Cherry & walnut from @rob3232 
Red Mallee from @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2018)

They are all nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2018)

Wood is so gorgeous! Great looking calls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 15, 2018)

Very nice calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 15, 2018)

some good looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice work, Stan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice looking calls, but the Red Mallee is the bomb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 15, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Nice looking calls, but the Red Mallee is the bomb!



I agree. I’m a sucker for Red Mallee.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow Stan -if those sound as good as they look you should get a pretty penny for them. Nicely done.


----------



## The100road (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Scott. Walnut & cherry sold. Red Mallee is a gift to a friend.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow! spectacular! Lucky friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

